# Super excited!!! And broke!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited! As some of you may know I am getting two does from Lost Valley, Catherine and Faith. Well I have been asking them about a doe from one of my favorite does of theirs and they said they would sell one to me!! The photo of their dam (Nala) isn't working but I asked them to send one to me so I'll post it once I get it. I am just soooo excited! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Broke and happy, its the best feeling in the world isn't it? :shades:  

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I get that feeling alot! :lol: I haven't even seen a pic of the baby! They haven't even decided which one they are selling :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, the suspense of which kid you haven't even seen yet but you know your going to get feeling 

Can't wait to see pics though  Do you know what color she is at least?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a red one and a tan one. they were going to retain them both.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooh, pretty  I like red goats the best, esp. when their girls, probably because we don't get red girls around here, they're all boys :lol:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol Chelsey, you are so funny! Broke and excited....I love it!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm shellin' out alot of money for these does! so broke is my middle name right now :lol: I like red ones too :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

More goats is always a great feeling! Congrats!

Now...have you gotten Senshi(I think that is his name  ) yet?

I think the saying above her avatar is really the truth....she is content with her addiction, even though she is broke! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeppers =) Nope I haven't gotten Senshi yet... but when I do I will be posting about it haha. I am hoping to get him some time after the 18th.


----------

